# Want to Apply for ROTP, but Academics...



## Connor34 (5 Sep 2012)

First time posting here.. forgive me if this is a rather stupid question.

But I'm just lost and I just need some clarification.. about the academics at RMC

I'm not strong at all in math or physics, and It says on the RMC website that grade 12 physics and calculus is needed to get into an Arts program. The specific program I'm looking at is history and Military and Strategic Studies. Is it absolutely necessary to have the grade 12 physics and calculus? 

However this site says I don't need to take any maths this year at all after having completed both grade 11 univeristy and mixed level math.
http://www.schoolfinder.com/schools/programDetail.asp?ProgramID=23662&URL=program

Is there anyone who is taking the MSS program right now? 
Any advice?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Sep 2012)

Connor34 said:
			
		

> I'm not strong at all in math or physics, and It says on the RMC website that grade 12 physics and calculus is needed to get into an Arts program. The specific program I'm looking at is history and Military and Strategic Studies. Is it absolutely necessary to have the grade 12 physics and calculus?
> 
> However this site says I don't need to take any maths this year at all after having completed both grade 11 univeristy and mixed level math.
> http://www.schoolfinder.com/schools/programDetail.asp?ProgramID=23662&URL=program



So you are asking which site is providing the correct information?  Is it the non-governmental, non-military, non-official site (one which collates info from other sources and hopefully interprets it correctly before posting what they *think* are the requirements) that tells you that you don't have to do something that you don't want to do?  (Yeah . . . like it . . . easy . . . cool)  Or is it the official RMC site, the institution that you wish to attend?  You be the judge.  There may be a test later.

As for prerequisites, what the RMC site actually says is:
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ap-cpa-eng.asp#gppg


> Academic Prerequisites by Programme
> 
> Bachelor of Arts
> 
> In addition to the general academic qualifications applicants for the Arts programme must have completed high school university preparatory courses (normally Grade 12 or provincial equivalent) in the following subjects: English or French course, and Mathematics (calculus is strongly recommended). Students who have not completed Grade 12 Chemistry and Physics will be required to complete preparatory courses as part of their RMCC programme. Students who do not meet these minimum prerequisites may be admitted as mature students.


----------



## Connor34 (7 Sep 2012)

Fair enough, I suppose I was just trying to find an easy way out of things. 
Thank you for your answer.


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2012)

There is not an easy out. If they state that they require it, then they require it. Consider ROTP at a civilian university in another program, or find a differen course of action.


----------



## cfournier (19 Sep 2012)

Connor34 said:
			
		

> First time posting here.. forgive me if this is a rather stupid question.
> 
> But I'm just lost and I just need some clarification.. about the academics at RMC
> 
> ...



If you check the Admissions requirements on the RMCC or FORCES.CA website, you'll see that calc and physics are recommended credits although not required. You do however need to have at least one 4U math credit to qualify for ROTP for Arts (In which you maintained a 70%+ average in) I made that mistake the first year I applied and had to retake it in a second year of grade 12 because I didn't have my math credit. 

Good luck!


----------



## TreGabriel (19 Sep 2012)

Same here, I ended up going the Civi U route because i did not have the 4U math. they are very serious about needing it also.


----------



## cfournier (19 Sep 2012)

TreGabriel said:
			
		

> Same here, I ended up going the Civi U route because i did not have the 4U math. they are very serious about needing it also.



Tell me about it, I was devastated when I found out I needed it. Major set back, had to put off any post-secondary education untill 2013-2014, applied to a handful of Civi U's but declined all their offers, which now brings me to this years application process. Fingers crossed!  :facepalm:


----------

